# vw 05 touareg DOA



## wsmcycle (Oct 8, 2009)

I returned to the airport pkg lot after 7 days to find my 05 V8 toureg would not respond to the unlock button on my my key fob. I used the key, unlocked manually and found the electrical system was dead. I got a jump from attendant and let the jumping car run for 5 minutes to put some charge into my battery. I switched on the key to start the car. The dash lit up but the car would not even try to turn over. no click no nothing. I bought a new battery and installed it (whew!). Same result. Lights but no action. the old battery was only at 5 volts and I charged the new one before I Installed it. what the heck????
one clue; I got out of the car and armed it. in 15 seconds the car disarmed itself. this was not a one time fluke, I tried it several times


----------

